# Sublimation paper does nothing



## curlywurly

I have a Ricoh printer, sublimation inks, a heat press and I have ordered two different sets of paper from Ebay. However both sets of paper, although claiming to be for heat press and T shirts, looks and feels more like a thick ink jet paper. 

I print onto the paper but nothing transfers to the fabric. Not so much as a slight blotch.

I have a T shirt press I bought specially for the job and it certainly gets hot enough. I have double checked the inks and the Ebay seller assures me they are for sublimation printing. I would post the link or the Ebay number but I don't think I am allowed to do that here.

The paper is infuriating because there are no instructions. It doesn't say which side to print on the paper. Having never done this before I don't even have a clue what the paper should look or feel like either.

Any ideas as to what's going wrong?


----------



## inkjetparts

Are you sure you have sublimation ink? Are you transferring to to a light colored poly fabric at 400 degrees?


----------



## FATTTEES

Sub Paper usually has one side that is Brighter than the other so just remember "Bright Is Right".


----------



## Dekzion

I'm going with the ink! you can use normal paper with true sub ink and you will get an imprint (not very good mind you but it will print)
any other ink will not make a mark.
Are you pressing onto 100% polyester? or a coated hard substrate?
This is just another point of proof that cheap works out more expensive. if you used sawgrass ink in your printer and trupix paper on polyester you'd be successfully printing from the very first print.


----------



## Tuna57

Got to be the ink. I've used copy paper and it works ok.


----------



## prathap

are you sure you are using sublimation ink ?


----------



## curlywurly

Thanks everyone so far for your help. I am a total novice to this so I appreciate your patience.

I got a response from the seller, after I asked specifically if what I had purchased were sublimation inks. His response:

"Hello There, Yes these are pigmented sublimation inks for sublimation printing do you have a contact number and i will get a member of our team to call you to help"

I haven't yet spoken to him as I only sent him my number today.

First off, I threw out the printed sheet I used for my first test so I'm not sure what side I pronted on. I'm kind of annoyed that neither of the two different batches of paper I bought had any instructions about which side to print on. On checking the paper I can see that one side is rougher than the other side which has a much more silky feel to it. Neither batches have a demonstrable difference in colour or shine, but that could just be my poor lighting. They definitely feel different on either side.

Looking at the T shirts I purchased, I realised I tried the test print on 100% cotton. I thought I might get the image to take (even a little bit). I didn't use the 100% polyester one as I just wanted to try out the ink, paper and heat press. Is it right that 100% cotton would not take any sublimation ink.

Finally, I was unaware of the exact operating temperature of the press. As a false economy I have purchased products that are manufactured in China and have the inevitavle drawback of badly written instructions, so I wasn't even sure when the machine had hit the operating temperature. When I pulled it down first time it was hot as hell. Certainly as hot as a steam iron.

I will try and do the test again, but I thought I'd update just in case I'm missing something really obvious.


----------



## Dekzion

It's a booger being a newbie to all this ain't it.
Polyester? 195c for 60 sec is a good place to start. Cotton? you'll have to use a heat transfer paper or sublicotton.
but lights only, or that's yet another learning curve. Perfect one first and make notes.
When I receive a pack of trupix the first thing I do is to mark the darker side with just a pencil mark so I know that if I change papers I know which is the non print side.
straight copy paper will still give you a basic print but not very punchy, so if your still not getting prints it is your ink.
Don't know where you are but you could go to a charity shop and search through garments and sheets for polyester material to play with. Most childs stuff is poly, so is ribbon (you can get quite wide ribbon)


----------



## btwice

Also check your temperature and you must have a good heat press


----------



## curlywurly

Thanks everyone. I finally managed to print something!!

The colours are good and the blacks are good, but the density is poor. By that I mean, looking at the paper there seems to be as much ink left on the paper as when I put it under the press. Is that right?

Also I didn't get an even transfer as some of the letters are faded, even though the press claims to have multiple elements.

I left it in for 50 seconds at 180C. My heat press likes to set itself to 200 though. Is it okay to use it at that tempretaure.

I used a 100 percent polyster T shirt this time. What I'm wondering now is if I need a better class of paper, or I'm not leaving the press clamped down long enough.

One last thing. I'm puttring the rubber mat that came with the press inside the T shirt. The paper makes direct contact with the top element of the heat press. Is this the right configuration for the rubber mat. I assume I don't just leave the matt on the press and tuck the T shirt over the top so both back and front sides of the shirt are exposed to paper and press. Inks would seep through I guess?

It does suck being a newbie. I feel like a moron with these basic questions. 

It was a joy to see my design on the shirt though


----------



## FATTTEES

A Lot of People buy Teflon Pillows to insert in the shirt to keep the front and back separate while others Slide the Shirt on the Platen so that only one side is on the platen at the time. I think your settings might be closer to 190* for 55-60 seconds. Do a few tests to find your Sweet Spot. The Fading could be gassing so good low to moderate EVEN pressure should help that. The only thing you might find now are Press marks and shiny box but you can find several Great answers to those problems by using the search bar above. Good Luck and Don't Worry you are going to make mistakes so just be committed to learning from them. 
Paul


----------



## curlywurly

I did the shirt you suggested because, yes, I got the shiny box. So thanks for the advice.

I have one last question for this thread.

I got a very good print onto the T shirt the last attempt I made today. The colours are excellent. The blacks are inconsistent though. 

My design consisted of red capitals, then beneath it two sillhouttes of thick stick figures. One of the stick figures is consistent all the way through, although not a deep black. The other stick figure is black but has a couple of streaky looking lines across it. This was precisely how it looked when it came out of the printer. I had to print the design onto the paper a couple of times until I got an even looking print that looked good to transfer to the T shirt.

Is this an ink problem or a paper problem?

Apart from that the design would have been absolutely perfect save for one half of one red letter looking faded. Could this be the gassing issue you mentioned?

Thank you. It's been most helpful. I honestly had no idea it would be as tough and technical as it is.


----------



## Dekzion

as you aren't selling stuff yet cut up a shirt and use small designs, maybe 4 to an A4 and do individual tests, increase your temp by 5 degrees each time and leave it pressing 10 seconds more until you basically get 75% of the ink off the paper. (it usually looks like it has burnt through the paper when you lift the press)
The mat stays on the bottom plate and I usually slip some standard A3 inside the shirt to stop a possible blow through (hasn't happened yet though) and you will start worrying about 'press boxes' later.


----------



## Kathy Rose

inkjetparts said:


> Are you sure you have sublimation ink? Are you transferring to to a light colored poly fabric at 400 degrees?


Yes I have sublimation ink, A-sub paper, 100% polyester fabric. Still doesn't work. I tried a 100% polyester shirt as well.


----------



## splathead

Kathy Rose said:


> Yes I have sublimation ink, A-sub paper, 100% polyester fabric. Still doesn't work. I tried a 100% polyester shirt as well.


Please create a new post here Dye Sublimation and provide us full details of your issue, including brand of ink, brand of printer, and color of garment.

Hijacking a 6 year old post will not get you many replies.


----------

